# PORT FORWARDING for D-Link DSL-502T Router,for MTNL users



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 29, 2008)

-=-=-=-*Port Forwarding for D-Link DSL-502T Router,Complete Procedure for MTNL Users*-=-=-=-

Ok people, here is a Tutorial (which is a compilation of many of my searches through google). so I thought of making this tutorial which now covers the *MTNL's D-LINK Router model: DSL 502T*
Ok, enough of talking now, so lets go straight to the P.O.A (point of action).
================================================================================================
================================================================================================
*NOTE-1: I have made use of uTORRENT and D-LINK ROUTER DSL 502T for PORT FORWARDING.*

Before we can forward ports for Utorrent, we need to figure out what ports uTORRENT is using. Here is a brief walkthrough on how to do that.

a.) Go ahead and open up uTORRENT. 
b.) Click OPTIONS in the menu at the top of your screen. In the list that drops down click PREFERENCES.
c.) Click CONNECTIONS on the left hand side of the uTORRENT program. You should now see the menu. Make sure the *Enable UPnP box is unchecked*. The number in the "Port Used for Incoming Connections" box contains the port you need to forward. You can change the port number, if you want to. 
d.) Keep this number written onto a piece of paper ( this number will be used in *STEP-2*:Port Forwaring in D-LINK ROUTER DSL 502T, point (g)).
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, Port Forwarding can improve ur speeds when u download through Torrent clients.

The 2 most critical steps (i say critical, because only the Correct settings will allow you to Forward ports) in PORT FORWARDING are:

*1.) Setting up your STATIC IP.*
*2.) Port Forwaring.*


*NOTE-2:* STEP-1 is important in order to proceed with STEP-2.
You will still hav a Dynamic IP despite setting up a Static IP because your LAN (internal) IP will act as your Static IP.


*NOTE-3:* Goto Start > Run > cmd > type ipconfig /all > Press "enter key".Note down all the details (on a piece of paper) like:

a.) IP ADDRESS:
b.) SUBNET MASK:
c.) DEFAULT GATEWAY:
d.) DHCP SERVER:
e.) DNS SERVER (also known as NAME SERVER):
f.) HOST NAME:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*STEP-1*:Setting up your STATIC IP
I hope people know How to Find your Static IP, for any difficulty
Please goto this link www.portforward.com 
To enter your static IP once you have found it out from the above site:

goto START > CONTROL PANEL > NETWORK CONNECTIONS > select the connection which you use for INTERNET > right click and select PROPERTIES > on the GENERAL tab, select TCP/IP and click PROPERTIES >

in the GENERAL tab (again which will come up) > click on "Use the following IP address:" > Enter the STATIC IP(found from the site www.portforward.com) in the IP address field and also enter your Subnet mask, default gateway 
(the same numbers from *NOTE-3*) in their respective fields.
also enter the Preferred and Alternate DNS Server as shown in the picture. Click "OK" all the way out of this menu.

*img7.pictiger.com/9c4/14350853_th.jpg


You have now setup your STATIC IP.


*NOTE-4:* Please DO NOT copy my IP ADDRESS from the above picture of TCP/IP. It may be different when you find it out from www.portforward.com
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*STEP-2*:Port Forwaring in D-LINK ROUTER DSL 502T

a.) Goto *192.168.1.1

b.) Enter login:admin and password:admin

*img7.pictiger.com/3b5/14350847_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/0a8/14350848_th.jpg


c.) Click ADVANCED > LAN CLIENTS > Enter the IP ADDRESS( STATIC IP ADDRESS found from *STEP-1*:Setting up your STATIC IP)
and HOST NAME (found from *NOTE-3:*) in their respective fields.

*img7.pictiger.com/278/14350850_th.jpg


d.) Click "ADD".

e.) Goto VIRTUAL SERVER > in the "CATEGORY" click "USER" (as of now the "AVAILABLE RULES" box will be empty).

f.) Click on Add (at the bottom). Give a name to the rule in the rule box.

g.)Enter protocol TCP; then enter the port number (found from *NOTE-1:*, point (C)) you want forwarded in "Port Start", "Port End" and in the "Port Map" fields (same port number should be in all 3 fields.) > Click APPLY.

g.) Click on VIRTUAL SERVER > Click on the rule name you just entered & click on "ADD" (right side). Click Apply.

h.) Goto Tools > System > Save and Reboot.

i.) Restart your computer. You should have forwarded ports now. Now ur Torrent Client can accept incoming connections & u can get better speeds.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do tell me how was the Information and if any more pictures are needed to make it more clearer. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Added More screenies for µTORRENT*

1.) At first, if you haven't done any PORT FORWARDING on your Router and for µTORRENT for that matter, when you open up µTORRENT for the first time, you will notice a GREEN Exclaimation mark at the bottom of the µTORRENT screen: (see below screenshot and the portion encircled in BLUE):

*img7.pictiger.com/f12/14427093_th.jpg

===========================================================================

2.) Once, you have FORWAREDED the PORT (as given above) and when you again Open µTORRENT, a GREEN tick mark will be present at the same position (bottom of µTORRENT screen,see below screenshot and the portion encircled in BLUE):

*img7.pictiger.com/e0f/14427094_th.jpg

===========================================================================

3.) To check (through µTORRENT) if PORT is FORWARDED or no, goto Options > Speed Guide (shortcut Ctrl+G) > Click on "Test if port is Forwarded Properly". (see below screenshot):

*img7.pictiger.com/fb5/14427095_th.jpg

==========================================================================

4.) If, PORT is FORWARDED properly, you will get a Confirmation page (See below screenshot):

*img7.pictiger.com/4f2/14427097_th.jpg

==========================================================================

5.) To optimise your µTORRENT for better downloading (Yuo may follow the setting as shown below) by going to Options > Preferences > Connections.

*img7.pictiger.com/ae1/14427096_th.jpg

=========================================================================

This TuT was originally modified on *6th March, 2008 and again on 13th August, 2008.*

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Riteshonline (Mar 1, 2008)

Same with GLB 502T adsl2+??
Any way thanks


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

Good tutorial


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 1, 2008)

Riteshonline said:


> Same with GLB 502T adsl2+??
> Any way thanks


Yup, its same AFAIk 

Cheers n e-peace..


----------



## megatrebuchet (Mar 3, 2008)

Props on the very instructive tutorial.
Now if you dont mind a little bit of help will be appreciated
I currently have a 
DSL 502 t mtnl
DIR 615 wireless n router
A macbook running 
   osx 10.5.2
   little snitch
   firewall set to accept all connections
799 unlimited mtnl connection
I added 192.168.0.136 to my dhcp reserved list on the wireless router set it as the static ip address on my macbook.
But for some reason when I do this it does not let me connect to the internet at all let alone download torrents.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice tutorial.
but i think u must not post a poll with a tutorial...!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 3, 2008)

^ well, there is no rule that says to post a poll along with the tutor, though.

@ ashu888ashu888, very well written dude.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2008)

@ to all
THanx for ur comments guys (be it negative as well as encouraging ) 

@mega:

Buddy, did u find out ur static IP address from portforward.com ? (as given in ut 1st post) ? coz if u hv a D LINK DSL 502T Router (as u are saying) then the above TuT will work exactly 100% for u buddy, 

a.) Find ur Static IP address
b.) Once done, please follow up all the instructions (step-by-step) as given in the TuT.

Do tell me in wat part u are getting a problem..

Note: I haven't tested it for MAC Oses, so cant comment on that but will try to post my reply if i get one.. 



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## connectinfomedia (Mar 23, 2008)

*Problem accessing certain websites with browser, but can Ping them*

Hi,

I have this strange problem.
Cant access certain sites (hotmail, dowload.com, apple.com and some more) with IE & Ff, both in XP & 98. A hanful of them can be accesed with Opera/ Safari.
I can ping the sites though.
Using a BSNL DataOne Broadband (Router DlinkGLB 502T). 
Looks like a router problem, else why would it happen with multiple OS/ Browser. I havent tweaked with the router, jst using the bare minimum configs required.

Thanks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2008)

^^

Are u sure ur third party firewall (if any) is not blocking them??

Also, is this problem started off lately(within a week)??? or its been around for a long time(months) ??

It has nothing to do with port forwarding though..  There might be a firewall option for ur router so plz check if its ON by going to ur router home page.. 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## DeonNZ007 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Where can I find this part (Preferred and Alternate DNS Server) in the tut that is highlighted below.  I've got all the other numbers and addresses but I do not know where to find this.

*STEP-1*:Setting up your STATIC IP
I hope people know How to Find your Static IP, for any difficulty
Please goto this link www.portforward.com 
To enter your static IP once you have found it out from the above site:

goto START > CONTROL PANEL > NETWORK CONNECTIONS > select the connection which you use for INTERNET > right click and select PROPERTIES > on the GENERAL tab, select TCP/IP and click PROPERTIES >

in the GENERAL tab (again which will come up) > click on "Use the following IP address:" > Enter the STATIC IP(found from the site www.portforward.com) in the IP address field and also enter your Subnet mask, default gateway 
(the same numbers from *NOTE-3*) in their respective fields.
also enter the Preferred and Alternate DNS Server as shown in the picture. Click "OK" all the way out of this menu.

*img7.pictiger.com/9c4/14350853_th.jpg


You have now setup your STATIC IP.


Regards


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

DeonNZ007 said:


> Hi Where can I find this part (Preferred and Alternate DNS Server) in the tut that is highlighted below.  I've got all the other numbers and addresses but I do not know where to find this.



call your ISP support they will give you DNS ips

or else try using opendns ips, 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220



_


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2008)

DeonNZ007 said:


> Hi Where can I find this part (Preferred and Alternate DNS Server) in the tut that is highlighted below. I've got all the other numbers and addresses but I do not know where to find this.
> 
> *STEP-1*:Setting up your STATIC IP
> I hope people know How to Find your Static IP, for any difficulty
> ...


 
U can type in the same Preferred and Alternet DNS (as mentioned in my TuT) ONLY if ua re using MTNL TRIBAND and there will not be any problem in that 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## vineetv (Aug 14, 2008)

ashu plzz help me 
im using mtnl broadband 
router d-link glb 502 t

i m not able to port foorward 

u said to find static ip add from portforward.com
bottom it is written ur external ip add is 59.265.....something

is this is static ip  add
u hav written ur ip add as last .196 in 
 goto START > CONTROL PANEL > NETWORK CONNECTIONS > select the connection which you use for INTERNET > right click and select PROPERTIES > on the GENERAL tab, select TCP/IP and click PROPERTIES >

mine is written 192.168.1.2
all r same as urs

plzz can u gind sceen shots of dlink glb 502t

for last 10 days everyone is saying same steps im not able to foollow plz help


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2008)

do not worry buddy, will try my best to solve ur problem 

so here it goes...

1.) ur external IP address is not the same as ur internal IP address so it simple means *External IP address= Dynamic IP address* and *Internal IP address=Static IP address* and it is this *Static (internal IP) address * you need to port forward ur router.

2.) Go here this is the page u need to find out ur static IP.

*www.portforward.com/networking/staticip.htm

select wich OS u hv and then clik on it and read on..( i assume u use WIn XP)

a.) first, open command prompt (START > Run > type cmd and press enter)
navigate to C: drive by typing 'cd\' (cd and backslash icon without the colons) and press enter.

b.) now, u are in the main C drive directory. Now type  'ipconfig /all' (without the commas and there is a space b/w 'ipconfig' and '/all') and press enter.

c.) it will hv the text as follows:

*Windows IP Configuration*
host name:
IP address: 
subnet mask:
default gateway:
DNS servers:
-------------------------------------
write all of these details onto a piece of paper and keep it aside as it wil be used later on and also post it here for me.. 

d.) then see this page: 

*www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/GLB-502T/default.htm

-----------------

Psot it here if u hv any problems..


cheers n e-peace...


----------



## vineetv (Aug 14, 2008)

tnksssss for responding reply u soon check at night


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ 

no probs.. waiting for ur problems so tat i can try my level best to solve them efficiently and make u happy ..


----------



## vineetv (Aug 15, 2008)

yes problem solved tnks a lot for this thread

a little help more how to inc. utorrent speed more by doing some settings in utorrent


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ 
im glad, i helpd u 

now, b4 answering ur query related to speed, first i wud like to knw wats ur net connection speed ?

if u hv a 256 Kbps broadband (dsL) connection, then u shud set upload speed to 8-9 KBps by goin to options > preferences > connection.

also, the speed of the file u are d/loading via torrent depends:

1.) ratio of seeders to leechers (it shud be greater than 1) i.e more the seeders as compared to lesser no,. of leechers, the betyter chances u hv of d/loading the file at a good speed.

2.) the speed at wich the uploaders (seeders) are uploading their files, so even if u hv a d/load speed of say 25KBps (25 *KB*ps= 25 x 8 = 200 *kb*ps) and the uploader (Seeder) is uploading at say jus 5 KBps, then u'll hv to settle for that speed for d/load...

3.) since u hv port forwarded, u hv actuallly dedicated a port (a constant adn permanent port) to let to and fro communications with ur torrent client a.k.a uTorrent for sharing of files..

4.) torrent speed also depends on the type of application tat u are d/loading
--- for games, the speed of dl varies and fluctuates a lot (coz games are of largers file sizes and are also broken into 100 of parts).
-- for applications the dl speed is almost constant. (as there are less files to be d/loaded)
-- for movies the dl speed is also constant. (as there are less files to be d/loaded)

-----------------------
-----------------------

as a rough idea, read this, i hv a 256 kbps MTNL triband Night UL connection and i get 

-- 190-200 kbps d/load speed for a well seeded torrent file. wen d/loading applications.
-- 190-210 kbps ----------------------ditto---------------------------- movies
-- 160-190 kbps ----------------------ditto---------------------------- games.

======================


cheers n e-peace....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 15, 2008)

nice. but there is a generic way of port forwarding using telnet in windows. had posted it some where in here. just put that also together here.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^

well, thanx for the info  but was that TuT meant for DSL 502T ??


----------



## vineetv (Aug 15, 2008)

yes ashu 
im having the same plan u r having
mtnl 849 night unlimated

get download speed of 150-220 kbps of adrive link ,direct server link gets above 200 kbps 

i hav read somwhere  abt half open  settings in utorrent will help
what that 
because i m having huge list of uncommon stuff to download which r having low seeders n peers  abt 10 seeders or 7 n 15-20 peers


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^

buddy, i hv d/loaded stuff from torrents with a speed of 180 kbps and with jus 3-4 seeders... so its not always the no. of seeders or peers, but their speed, i mean its not  any thumb rule for torrent download.. believe me 

yup, even i get a speed of 25-26 KBps from direct FTP links.. 
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## vishald (Aug 19, 2008)

PLEASE HELP!!!!!
Bought D-Link DSL-502T yesterday.
Please provide me configuration setting as I am unable to configure the same.
ADSL POWER LAN AND USB LIGHTS ARE STEADY.
PLEASE PROVIDE THE COMPLETE CONFIGURATION PROCEDURE.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ 

dude, wat is my 1st post then all about ??? 
-------------

plz read it and try it, its self explainatory and i hv tried my best of efforts to make it read as simple and straight as possible with the use of screenshots.., and if u get stuck any where,  plz post it here and i'll be glad to help.. 
----------------


cheers n e-peace....


----------



## IANMORISON (Nov 26, 2008)

Thankyou  ashu for your post on configuring the 502t router.Now I understand whatthey were trying to say at the Dlink web site /support.

Go to this page *www.dlink.com.au/tech/  

Enter your router model e.g. DSL 502T
Click on Open Ports


Go here to see this document with screenshots
*files.dlink.com.au/Products/DSL-G604T/REV_B/SetupGuides/How_to_Open_Ports_in_DSL-xxxT.pdf

How to open ports

Step 1. Before you open ports in your router, set the computer (or the device) which requires ports to be opened for, with a static IP address. You can choose any IP address from the range of addresses you are using on your local network, as soon as it is not used by any other device. The default range is from 10.1.1.2 to 10.1.1.254. In our example we are using 10.1.1.99.

Windows XP: Control Panel > Network Connections > Local Area Connection > Properties > Internet protocol TCP/IP > Properties
Windows Vista: Control Panel > Network and Internet > [Network and Sharing Centre] > View Network Status and Tasks > View Status > Properties > Internet Protocol v4 > Properties

Select the 'Use the following IP address' option:
IP address: 10.1.1.99
Subnet mask: 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 10.1.1.1 (your router's address)
DNS: 10.1.1.1 and 61.88.88.88 (or whichever your provider is using)

Step 2. Open your web browser and enter the IP address of the router (*10.1.1.1). Enter user name and password (default username 'admin' and password is 'admin').

Step 3. Click on Advanced at the top and then click on LAN Clients.

Step 4. You will need to add a LAN Client (the address of your computer or a device) into the router before you can open any ports. Type in the IP address of the Computer/Device (the one you assigned in Step 1). You can specify the name of this workstation under Host Name (optional). Click Add and then Apply.

Step 5. Go to Advanced > Virtual Server (Port Forwarding). There is a list of pre-set ports in the router which you can choose from.

Step 5a. If your specific application is not listed there, you can add the necessary ports yourself. Select the 'User' Category and click on Add button below.

Step 5b. Enter a name for this entry under Rule Name. Then select the necessary protocol. If there is a range of ports to open, specify the starting port under Port Start and the ending port under Port End. If you need to open just one port, specify this port number in all fields including the Port Map. Click Apply.

Step 6. Go back to Advanced > Virtual Server. Under LAN IP select your LAN Client (which you added in Step 4). Select the Category and the desired Rule or select 'User' Category and you should see the rule which you have created in Step 5b. Select it and then click on Add > to move it into the Applied Rules section. Click Apply.

Step 7. To save the new settings into the router's memory go to Tools > System. Click on Save and Reboot button. The router will save the settings and restart.



Note 1: If you are opening ports for FTP, Telnet or other service, please make sure this service is not additionally blocked by the router's firewall. You can verify this under Advanced > Firewall > Service Filtering.

Note 2: Because routers use NAT (Network Address Translation), you can only open a specific port to one computer at a time. For example: If you have two Web servers on your network, you cannot forward port 80 to both computers. You will need to configure one of the web servers to use port 81. Now you can forward port 80 to the first computer and then forward port 81 to the other computer.

Note 3: Please be aware that from inside your LAN you will not be able to access your server using its public IP address or name. On your LAN you will need to use its local IP address instead (10.1.1.99).

Note 4: It is quite common for Internet Service Providers to block common ports like 80, 21, 25. If you are having troubles running services on these ports please contact your provider.

Check out this document at 
*files.dlink.com.au/Products/DSL-G604T/REV_B/SetupGuides/How_to_Open_Ports_in_DSL-xxxT.pdf

It has some screen shots of the Router portforward procedure

Check this link out for help in portforwarding the Dlink 502t router

                *files.dlink.com.au/Products/DSL-G604T/REV_B/SetupGuides/How_to_Open_Ports_in_DSL-xxxT.pdf


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 28, 2008)

IANMORISON wrote:





> GREETINGS ashu888ashu888, JUST WANT TO SAY THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR POST ON CONFIGURINGTHE 502T ROUTER.mY UTORRENT DOWNLOADS ARE SO FAST NOW THAT i HAVE NEARLY USED MY 40 GIG QUOTA IN THREE DAYS!



Well Im glad that I helped u in the simplest possible way..  yup, i 1st tested this Port Forwarding on my D link DSL 502T Router and then posted a step-by-step reply here.. 
-----------

Thanx again for appreciating my work.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## spock1k (Nov 30, 2008)

hi,

I just got DLINK GLB802C router.  the interface is totally different.  i would appreciate if you can help me to enable port forwarding on my router.  Thanks.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ 

well, havent used that router  but buddy u can search for ur router's configuration to enable port forwarding at this site---> www.portforward.com  almost all the routers of D link are mentioned there.. 

Also, if u can post the screenshot of ur router's configuration page then i can help u.. the configuration page is the same page wich many of us get wen typing *192.168.1.1 or any similar address in the address bar... giv it a try..


----------



## spock1k (Dec 1, 2008)

its not on that website.  here is the link the interface is like this

*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/GLB-502C/Azureus.htm

all the shots in purple.  only a tech guru like you can understand it.  it beats me i tried everything on that site but to no avail.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ 

well, i was not asking u abt the bitTorrent's interface..but ur router's interface.. plz post the screenshot...goto ur Router's configuration page (by typing 192.168.x.x or sumthing similar) by wich u access ur router's main page (online and NOT offline) and plz post the screenshot...

Also, hv u atleast tried to find out ur Static IP address by the procedure posted in my 1st post  above ?? plz do that and keep those values handy.. 
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------

